# Jaybird bluebuds -where to buy



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone know where I can buy jaybird wireless headphones in Dubai? My 1st gen have just broken and I can't bring myself to buy jabra's :music:


----------



## schahid (Dec 2, 2013)

coconut_shy said:


> Anyone know where I can buy jaybird wireless headphones in Dubai? My 1st gen have just broken and I can't bring myself to buy jabra's :music:


I bought it from Apple online store and they ship for free in UAE. The delivery hardly took 3 days.


----------

